# How important is freeT3 and T4?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

As far as I know, I have never had these tested. My doctor just does TSH. I am on synthroid for hypothyroidism.

Sue


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sjde said:


> As far as I know, I have never had these tested. My doctor just does TSH. I am on synthroid for hypothyroidism.
> 
> Sue


Since you posted on the cancer link I'll assume you have had cancer and your doctor is testing TSH and keeping it suppressed?

How do you feel? Even having cancer and being required to keep TSH at 0 I imagine there would still be wiggle room on dosing.

I did not have cancer (graves and hashi's) and only dose my replacement by my Free T-4 and Free T-3 as I have antibodies that suppress my TSH (even 6 years post op) and I feel like crap if I have any TSH which means my Free T-4 and Free T-3 is usually in bottom range.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

Oops, I probably shouldn't have posted on this board. This is the board I've been watching as I'm going in for surgery this week to have my thyroid removed for possible cancer.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

sjde said:


> As far as I know, I have never had these tested. My doctor just does TSH. I am on synthroid for hypothyroidism.
> 
> Sue


TSH relates if a person is hyper or hypo but does not relate the reason or the cause.

A F/T3 test is usually ordered in cases of an overactive gland. Otherwise it's usually not done routinely because it adds little information compared to the combo of a TSH, T4 and Free T4 that you get when you get a thyroid panel.

If TSH is low enough doctor or Lab to suspect, the FTs will be ordered.

A suppressed TSH level is 0.03 mU/liter or lower. For cancer risk, Suppression Therapy many physicians use a serum TSH target value of 0.05-0.1 mIU/L for low-risk patients and a TSH of <0.01 mIU/L for high-risk patients.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

If you shouldn't go below 0.03, but with cancer they want you at 0.01, don't you get symptoms of hyperthyroidism?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

sjde said:


> If you shouldn't go below 0.03, but with cancer they want you at 0.01, don't you get symptoms of hyperthyroidism?


Yes I would assume so and then some. Their justification is the benefits (re: cancer) out weight the consoquencious (re: symptoms, and, long term and sometimes fatal damages).

Studies found that patients with suppressed 0.03mU/l (and lower) TSH levels more frequently suffered from heart disease, abnormal heartbeat patterns, dysrhythmias and bone fractures compared to patients whose TSH levels are in the normal range
These results show for the first time that it may be safe for patients taking long-term thyroxine replacement therapy to have a low but not suppressed TSH level

Some doctors now believe that such a suppressed TSH level is not necessary as long as the TSH is kept at a low level. I ran across this theory once and I haven't done a thorough research to the fact, as yet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> If you shouldn't go below 0.03, but with cancer they want you at 0.01, don't you get symptoms of hyperthyroidism?


Enter Free T3 and Free T4; these are very important tests, especially when fine-tuning.

Here you can learn about these tests and others..........

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

In my mind, the FREES have always been very important tests; especially the FT3 which is your active hormone.


----------

